# Batting 500 Today



## LDUBS (Oct 8, 2020)

I had 6 good hook-ups and only managed to put three rainbows in the bag. Lost two right at the boat. I blame it on messing with the trolling motor remote when I should have been paying attention to the fish. The other just came off for no reason that I know of after bringing it about half way to the boat. I guess it just shook the hook. Where and how I caught them was kind of like rinse & repeat -- exact same depth as several previous trips – 33’ & 35’ OTW. Speed 2.5 to 2.7 mph. I did see bait fish being chased towards the surface on a couple of occasions. Kind of neat to see that. 






Watch Out!


----------

